# Przydługi start (40s)

## matiit

Start gentoo jest Długi... :/

mam na starcie bardzo mało usług.

kernel skonfigurowany dobrze (powywalane niepootrzebne)

Log bootcharta:

[IMG]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2152/bootchartns9.th.png[/IMG]

Proszę o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

Zainstaluj Baselayout 2.*.

Poczytaj:

```
man emerge

man portage
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

Zainstaluj sobie baselayout w wersji 2.0.0, został przepisany w C, więc działa o wiele szybciej od 1.* Poza tym 40 sec na starym baselayoucie to całkiem niezły wynik ;p

Dla porównania wykres startu na baselayout 2.0.0_rc3

----------

## matiit

ok już go odmaskowałem jego i makedev w odpowiedniej wersji  :Smile: 

Jakie flagi mu dać?

----------

## SlashBeast

Na moich maszynach jest tylko pam i unicode

----------

## matiit

ok start się poprawił kilka sekund (baselayout zupgradowalem)

Niestety nie startuje mi internet na starcie (neo przez router)

wpis w /etc/conf.d/net poprawny jest 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

gdy wydam komende dhcpcd internet działa... 

Jakaś porada?  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Aktualizacja do baselayout-2 wykopuje wszystkie pliki net.* z /etc/init.d. Musisz je ponownie podlinkować do net.lo.

----------

## matiit

troszkę tego nie rozumiem :/

mam podlinkowac /etc/conf.d/net do /etc/init.d/net.lo?

----------

## Arfrever

```
ln -fs net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

rc-update -a net.eth0 boot
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## matiit

Arfrever

w jakim katalogu muszę się znajdować?

----------

## binas77

....

/etc/conf.d/

....

poczytaj trochę o Gentoo

PZDR

B.

----------

## Arfrever

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> w jakim katalogu muszę się znajdować?

 

W jakimkolwiek.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## matiit

dzięki działa...

zauważyłem że musze poustawiać od nowa czcionki dla konsoli, strefe czasowa...]

----------

## unK

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> zauważyłem że musze poustawiać od nowa czcionki dla konsoli, strefe czasowa...]

 

Pewnie nadpisałeś wszystkie pliki z /etc/conf.d/. W większości nie musiałeś tego robić, wystarczyło nadpisać wszystko w /etc/init.d/ a te z conf.d przeglądnąć w poszukiwaniu jakichś większych różnic lub zmianie w konfiguracji i tylko wtedy update'ować ;p

----------

## timor

Trochę się wcisnę, orientujecie się czy baselayout-2 wspiera już lvm'a?

----------

## mirekm

Tak.

Musisz zainstalować najnowszego lvm-a i w wyniku dostaniesz nowy init skrypt o nazwie lvm. Trzeba go dodać do runlevelu boot i już.

----------

## matiit

Ok mam baselayout 2, skompilowałem kernela troche lepiej, dodałem xdm do boot a wywaliłem z defaults i zmieniłem ustawianie neta na sztywno...

Czas jaki uzyskuję to 27s do kdm

Jak jeszcze to przyspieszyć?

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Ok mam baselayout 2, skompilowałem kernela troche lepiej, dodałem xdm do boot a wywaliłem z defaults i zmieniłem ustawianie neta na sztywno...
> 
> Czas jaki uzyskuję to 27s do kdm
> 
> Jak jeszcze to przyspieszyć?

 Wywal kdm'a i wszystko inne  :Wink: 

P.S. Dzięki za info o lvm'ie, może się pobawię. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## matiit

```
alsasound | boot

             bootmisc | boot

              checkfs | boot

            checkroot | boot

                clock | boot

          consolefont | boot

             hostname | boot

              keymaps | boot

                local |      default nonetwork

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

             net.eth0 | boot default

               net.lo | boot

            rmnologin | boot

            syslog-ng |      default

              urandom | boot

                  xdm | boot

```

Takie mam usługi.

kdm ma zostać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dlaczego masz eth0 w 2 runlevelach?

----------

## matiit

aaa :/

 nawet nie wiedziałem w jakim go dać?

----------

## SlashBeast

default.

----------

## matiit

Ok już. Co jeszcze mogę zrobić?

----------

## znal

hmm jeżeli zawsze lub prawie zawsze używasz kde (tzn. X'ów ogólnie) to chyba można wywalić consolefont i keymaps

----------

## matiit

tzn w textowym trybiue nie bedzie polskich znakoów ?

Okk a np. w konsole, tilda, xterm bedzie?

----------

## canis_lupus

28s to ja mam do KDM'a bez baselayout2. 

Jakiego masz kompa?

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 28s to ja mam do KDM'a bez baselayout2. 
> 
> Jakiego masz kompa?

 Ciekawe czy ma RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" w /etc/conf.d/rc  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja mam paralell startup. 

Mój RC wygląda tak:

```
               acpid | boot

             apache2 |      default

               aumix |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

        cpufrequtils |      default

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

            iptables |      default

               ivman |      default

             keymaps | boot

           lcd4linux | boot

               local |      default

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo |      default

           rmnologin | boot

              splash | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm | boot

```

Co mogę poprzesuwać aby szybciej dostać się do KDM'a?

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ja mam paralell startup. 
> 
> Mój RC wygląda tak:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Po co Ci coldplug, hotplug - udev'a nie masz?

----------

## canis_lupus

Mówisz żeby oba wywalić? 

Bez hotpluga będzie mi działało automatyczne montowanie napędów (USB)?

Co myślisz o dbus? Konieczny jest?

----------

## matiit

Tak mam parrarel startup

Komp to 

Sempron 2400+ 768Ram Geforce 440mx

Teraz mam 30s.

Wiem ze moze startować szycbciej bo widziałem logi bootcharta nawet 12s do kdm

----------

## znal

ustawienia z consolefont i keymaps nie mają wpływu na X-owe aplikacje

----------

## matiit

Ok wywaliłem consolefont i kemaps.

Teraz mam 27s  :Smile:  do kdm

Gdzie jeszcze szukać?

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Mówisz żeby oba wywalić? 
> 
> Bez hotpluga będzie mi działało automatyczne montowanie napędów (USB)?
> 
> Co myślisz o dbus? Konieczny jest?

 Dbus służy do komunikacji pomiędzy procesami i zdecydowanie nie powinieneś go wywalać  :Wink: 

Ja coldpluga i hotpluga wywaliłem z rok temu  :Wink:  Pen drive'a możesz montować pisząc regułki dla udev'a lub jeśli siedzisz pod kde to zainstaluj hal'a - u mnie działa to dobrze.

Czemu nie masz udev'a? Siedzisz ciągle na devfs'ie?

----------

## SlashBeast

30sekund to chyba dobry wynik, jak na Twoj sprzet. Możesz ew. pobawić się w latanie kernela, łatki Cona Kovaliasa albo kernel z łatą CFS od Ingo. U mnie to wygląda tak:

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/9115/bootchartbetrayed270820dn6.png

----------

## tytanick

Co powiecie o moim bootstarcie? co tu by zmienic?

xdm do boota wrzucilem

procek inter core duo e4300 1,8GHZ @ 3 GHZ

baselayout 2 (coprawda przy poprzednim ladowalo sie chyba 1-2 sec dluzej  :Razz: )

teraz jak robie reboot to strasznie dlugo odmontowywuje mi partycje, 20 sec, ale pobawie sie tym potem

39 sec razem z KDE

            alsasound |      default

              apache2 |      default

             bootmisc | boot

              checkfs | boot

            checkroot | boot

                clock | boot

          consolefont | boot

                cupsd |      default

                 dbus |      default

                dcron | boot

              distccd |      default

             hostname | boot

              keymaps | boot

                local |      default nonetwork

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

                mysql |      default

             net.eth0 |      default

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

                  nfs |      default

           ntp-client |      default

            rmnologin | boot

                snmpd |      default

            syslog-ng |      default

              urandom | boot

                  xdm | boot

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/4880/31847177fb3.png

----------

## matiit

SlashBeast...

Zabieram się za kamikaze-sources.

co jeszcze oprócz tego?

 Chce naprawde miec krótki czas.

po drodze zmieniłem kdma na slima, 2s  :Smile:  i dodałem readahead-list 1s  :Smile: 

Co jeszcze?  :Smile: 

----------

## znal

może initng?

----------

## matiit

ok spróbuję... tylko to kamikaze zrobie...

Łatwo później powrócić do init?

----------

## canis_lupus

 *timor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja coldpluga i hotpluga wywaliłem z rok temu  Pen drive'a możesz montować pisząc regułki dla udev'a lub jeśli siedzisz pod kde to zainstaluj hal'a - u mnie działa to dobrze.
> 
> Czemu nie masz udev'a? Siedzisz ciągle na devfs'ie?

 

Mam HAL i IVMAN'a. UDEV też, dodać go do boota? Wydaje mi się że i tak startuje bo ładuje mi moduły.

----------

## matiit

Dobra... zyskałem sekunde po kompilacji kamikaze-sources

Gdzie jeszcze szukac?  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *znal wrote:*   

> może initng?

 

Kolega juz ci podpowiedzial.

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Co jeszcze? 

 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69579

----------

## matiit

initng... troche słabo to działa u mnie... może upstart? albo einit? tylko co najlepsze... a może jednak initng najlepsze? 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55329 - czy to się nada do baselayout-2?

----------

## canis_lupus

Ok, mam 24,7s do ekranu logowania z takim RC:

```
        acpid |      default

             apache2 |      default

               aumix |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont |      default

        cpufrequtils |      default

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

            iptables |      default

               ivman |      default

             keymaps |      default

           lcd4linux |      default

               local |      default

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm | boot

```

Chyba nie jest źle.

----------

## matiit

canis_lupus a co jeszzce robiłes? bo ja mam 21 a robiłem DUUUŻO

----------

## canis_lupus

Jedynie powywalałem niepotrzebne usługi (cold i hotplug, net.lo), poprzesuwałem większość do default, a xdm'a do boot. Jako menadżer logowania mam slim'a.

----------

## gentooxic

A co zrobić gdy modem adsl nie zdąży się zsynchronizować do czasu gdy startuje pppd, które musi czekać ok. 5 sekund aż modem się zsynchronizuje?

----------

## canis_lupus

startować pppd na samym końcu.

----------

## gentooxic

To już jest właściwie sam koniec, ale przed local, w którym i tak nic nie ma.

----------

## timor

Wymyśliłem co jeszcze można zrobić... właśnie trochę kompiluję a potem zobaczę jak wyjdzie  :Wink: 

Pomysł jest taki: szybki start jest ważny przede wszystkim na komputerach biurkowych - serwery mogą wstawać ile chcą... natomiast wielu z nas korzysta z różnych usług sieciowych udostępnianych przez nasze desktopy dla naszej wygody (sshd, ftp, cups, vmware, apache) są one bardzo rzadko wykorzystywane ale są! Spowalniają start jednak na ich wyłączenie nie możemy sobie pozwolić. Czyli to czego potrzebujemy to TCP Wrapper (np. xinetd), który wystartuje serwer przy próbie połączenia.

Na pewno da się dzięki temu wywalić kilka usług przy starcie a mimo to zachować pełną ich funkcjonalność  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Niewiele to zmieni skoro serwery i tak startują na końcu...

----------

## c2p

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/333/bootchartdn9.png

```
            alsasound |      default

             bootmisc | boot

              checkfs | boot

            checkroot | boot

                clock | boot

          consolefont | boot

                cupsd |      default

                 dbus |      default

                 hald |      default

              hddtemp |      default

               hdparm | boot default

             hostname | boot

              keymaps | boot

           lm_sensors |      default

                local |      default nonetwork

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

             net.eth0 |      default

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

              numlock | boot

            rmnologin | boot

            syslog-ng |      default

              urandom | boot

           vixie-cron |      default

                  xdm |      default
```

----------

## canis_lupus

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/8833/bootchartvu0.png

```
               acpid |      default

             apache2 |      default

               aumix |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont |      default

        cpufrequtils |      default

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

            iptables |      default

               ivman |      default

             keymaps |      default

           lcd4linux |      default

               local |      default

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm | boot

```

W porównaniu z Twoim coś długo mi startuje...

----------

## timor

Śmieszna sprawa i właściwie to mnie trochę zaskoczyła i nie wiem co z tym fantem zrobić  :Wink: 

Mianowicie eth0 mi nie startuje chociaż jest dodane do default.

Oto moje rc-update show:

```
timor@tmr ~ $ sudo su -

tmr ~ # rc-update show

                acpid | boot                         

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

              checkfs | boot                         

            checkroot | boot                         

                clock | boot                         

          consolefont | boot                         

                 hald |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

             iptables |      default                 

              keymaps | boot                         

           lm_sensors |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

                  lvm | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

           ntp-client |      default                 

            rmnologin | boot                         

               splash |      default                 

            syslog-ng |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default                 

               xinetd |      default                 

tmr ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

net.eth0          | * status: stopped

tmr ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 

net.eth0          | * Bringing up interface eth0

net.eth0          | *   192.168.xxx.7/20  brd 192.168.255.255 ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

net.eth0          | *   Adding routes

net.eth0          | *     default via 192.168.xxx.1 ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

tmr ~ # 

```

Ustawione jako dhcp też nie działa, w ogóle nie widać aby się ładowało podczas startu. Ktoś się może spotkał z takim zachowaniem?

edit:

Przekompilowałem jajko bez żadnych zmian i nagle zaczęło wszytko działać. Więc moje poprzednie pytanie nie jest aktualne ale zostawię to może komuś się przyda.

----------

## c2p

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> W porównaniu z Twoim coś długo mi startuje...

 

Bo ty masz chyba włączone autologowanie, a załadowanie kde trochę trwa.

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie mam autologowania.

----------

## c2p

W moim logu bootchartd ładowanie kończy się na kdm, natomiast u Ciebie widać tam jeszcze kilka aplikacji z KDE.

----------

## lo53r

a może to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/prelink-howto.xml

----------

## canis_lupus

Prelinka używam od dawna. ale osobiście nie widzę jakiejś zauważalnej różnicy.

----------

## matiit

właśnie zauważyłem że na MDV Xtreme firefox się włącza szybciej... 3s na gentoo 6s ( i tu kde i tu... ) na gentoo mam kompilowany pod swój proc... więc WTF?!

----------

## thunder7

U mnie system startuje zdecydowanie przydługo. Byłbym wdzięczny za wskazówki. System działa na baselayout2, równoległy start usług włączony.

```
915resolution |      default

                acpid |      default

             bootmisc | boot

              checkfs | boot

            checkroot | boot

                clock | boot

                 dbus |      default

           fbcondecor |      default

                 hald |      default

             hostname | boot

                local |      default nonetwork

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

               net.lo | boot

            net.wlan0 |      default

             netmount |      default

            rmnologin | boot

                samba |      default

            syslog-ng |      default

              urandom | boot

           vixie-cron |      default

                  xdm | boot

```

tu jest bootchart: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2739/bootchartlx2.png

----------

